# Horus Hersey - Collected Visions



## chiefy2shoes (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, I started reading the series of Horus Hersey novels earlier this year and have just finished Fulgrim. My friend bought me the Collected Visions hardcover book as a present but I haven't yet opened it. The problem is that I don't know the full Heresy story, only what I've read so far in the first five novels. If I start looking through the Collected Visions book will it give away a lot of the upcoming story for me? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

If you want to follow the heresy from start to finish via the novels do not finish reading the collected visions. Look at the artwork instead!

Visions is great book that outlines the whole heresy start to finish but the novels take it deeper and if you are not familiar with the story enjoy the in depth ride and not the abridged notes.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

chiefy2shoes said:


> Hi, I started reading the series of Horus Hersey novels earlier this year and have just finished Fulgrim. My friend bought me the Collected Visions hardcover book as a present but I haven't yet opened it. The problem is that I don't know the full Heresy story, only what I've read so far in the first five novels. If I start looking through the Collected Visions book will it give away a lot of the upcoming story for me?
> 
> Any help appreciated


Yes.

If you don't know anything about the Heresy other than what you've read in the novels then I'd suggest you don't read Collected Visions.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I would, to the contrary suggest reading it, it would reveal the main outline of the primary events of the Heresy - but the Heresy series is being released with the knowledge that most people know what will happen. I personally think you get more out of the series by knowing what will happen.

For example, the opening line of _Horus Rising_:

_'I was there,' he would say afterwards, until afterwards became a time quite devoid of laughter. 'I was there, the day Horus slew the Emperor.'_

Whilst actually referring to the pretender-Emperor of _Sixty-Three-Nineteen_, the series' opening line dabbles immediately in treasonous connotations. Just as the ending of _Horus Rising_ mentions _Davin_; a place which has significant implications if you know what happens, otherwise the meaning is lost on you (until reading _False Gods_). The same applies to the end of _False Gods_ where it mentions _Isstvan_.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, like CotE says, alot of the closing comments or even end of chapter comments only have any significance if you know the events of the heresy already. Such as when Nikea, Istvaan, Davin, the Eisenstien and Garro, Erebus, alot of Luthers actions etc etc.

All if which fall flat or don't give you the intended impact if you are unaware of the events prior to reading. 

Having said that, I always wondered what it would be like to read the series nit knowing what happened and therefore be more shocked/suprised when major events happen. Your choice really.


----------



## chiefy2shoes (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Hhhmm. I think I'll read the next novel, Decscent of Angels and then probably dip into the collected visions. Although having everything as a surprise is a big incentive not to look! Also, I wonder how many books I will have to read before the Collected Visions becomes a non-spoiler?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon when _Fear to Tread_ comes out will be about the time you can safely read Collected Visions without spoiling anything. Although you would have to miss the last section which details the Siege of Terra.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I would, to the contrary suggest reading it, it would reveal the main outline of the primary events of the Heresy - but the Heresy series is being released with the knowledge that most people know what will happen. I personally think you get more out of the series by knowing what will happen.
> 
> For example, the opening line of _Horus Rising_:
> 
> ...


I agree with the above. :goodpost:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Although suggesting he doesn't read it until he's read Fear to Tread and know's about the Siege of Terra probably gave the whole plot away considering he's only on Descent of Angels... :laugh:

*chiefy2shoes*: just open the collected visions, the artwork is amazing and images of the characters in the HH series are dotted all over the place so will help build the mental image. As others have said, the HH series goes into the story much deeper so knowing the end won't ruin the stories as things are covered in the novels far more deeply . Plus there's a story in the Collected Visions by Graham McNiel which fits within the timeline of the novels.


----------

